# Using Brine Twice???



## rvrivalkc (Nov 26, 2011)

Just came from Sams. Got 2 Fresh turkeys- reduced to 58 cents per pound. They want to move them out from Thanksgiving.

I plan to brine one turkey to smoke, and then had planned to freeze the other.

BUT got to thinking , Could I remove the first turkey from brine ( rinse, pat dry) and freeze it

Then put second turkey in the same brine I used for the first turkey

Remove second turkey from brine, rinse, pat dry and smoke ??

Will there be enoungh flovor left in brine for second turkey ??

NOTE:  I use COLD (has been in refrig 24 Hr after making) brine and keep in refrig during brining.

THANKS  In Advance for your help!!!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 26, 2011)

Removing the safety issue, your brine won't have the same amount of ingredients since the first bird absorbed quite a bit of them. Reusing brine is bad practice from both a safety and flavor standpoint.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 26, 2011)

Like Joel said - this is a bad idea on a couple of levels 

As he mentioned you have lost all the good stuff from the brine and most importantly you are using a contaminated substance on poultry which is a HUGE mistake


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2011)

DANGER>>>DANGER>>>Will Robinson!....JJ


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 26, 2011)

Enough said


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

What they said!


----------



## rvrivalkc (Nov 27, 2011)

THANKS ALL

I will NOT REUSE Brine, but will make a new batch for second Turkey.


----------



## kielbasa kid (Nov 27, 2011)

Smart thinking and a 50 cents well spent.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich


----------



## whodatis (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok, chicken has bugs. The chicken puts some bugs into the brine through osmosis and then you cook the bird to kill the others. Why would putting another chicken in the brine be unsafe? The dangerous ingredient is the chicken not the brine. I understand that there may be a few more bugs in the brine because off osmosis but you are going to kill them anyway. Its still the same amount of bugs to die. Some brining times can exceed 24 hours. So what if I brined four birds for 4 hours a piece? Its still the same shelf life or breeding time if you prefer. I feel this is another way to waste money. If I am wrong please let me know. I don't like dying. Thanks.


----------



## whodatis (Dec 13, 2012)

After thinking for a moment on this I can only come up with the 'other world' problem. Maybe the bacteria from one bird mixed with another can create a super group. This seems silly though.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2012)

The biggest problem is the brine strength is reduced, trying to reuse it will not give the same taste or cure consistency. As far as Bacteria goes they are only on the surface and in the cavity. Once the bird hits the Brine it is now contaminated. Osmosis and the Diffusion of the Salt and Flavorings into the meat has no affect on the Bacteria nor does it cause them to penetrate the meat. 

Considering we are talking about the cost of 1 Gal of Water, 1/2C Salt, 1/2C Sugar and some spices why mess around. After more that two days poultry brines can get an off flavor and Bacteria is NO Joke, limiting it as much as possible is always our goal. The USDA and every Food Safety organization in America advocates single use of Brines. However, you can do as you wish...JJ


----------

